# How do I edit one of my Posts



## Eileen A. (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi,

How to I edit a previous post.
For example:  A Last Minute Rental I posted is Now Longer Available.
I see people put that in the heading of their post but I can't figure out how to do this.

Thanks!

Eileen A.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2019)

You can only edit your post for 48 hours - if it's past them time, just add another post at the end stating that it is no longer available.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 26, 2019)

It's easy to edit the text, but the header takes another step or two. I just tried it on a thread I started to see if I could refresh my old rememberer, but alas, no. I think after you click edit, then at the bottom is 'more options' but I might be missing something. Just play with it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 26, 2019)

See: How Do I Edit My Posts?

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages. This link takes you to the "Bulletin Board Help" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------

